# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  میکروبیولوژی کدوم دانشگاه؟ غیرانتفاعی یا آزاد ؟

## mahdi100

سلام دوستان عزیز وقتتون بخیر
آقا من یه سوال داشتم من میخواستم رشته میکروبیولوژی را بردارم حالا سوالم اینکه بین این دو تا دانشگاه کوم خوبه؟
یکی غیر انتفاعی ربع رشیدی هست داخل مرکز شهر
یکی هم دانشگاه آزاد صوفیان یه نیم ساعت فاصله داره با تبریزشهرستان هست
کلا بین غیر انتفاعی و دانشگاه آزاد کدوم خوبه؟ :Yahoo (21): از لحاظ اعتبار مدرک, امکاناتو...
با تشکر

----------


## reza16

همون غیر انتفاعی خوبه شاید نتونی با جو ازاد صوفیان کنار بیای .......از لحاظ مدرک هم که رنکینگ دانشگاه ازد و غیر انتفاعی تو یه لول قرار میگیره ولی امکانات رو خودت باید بری ببینی ولی اگه من بودم همون تبریزو میزدم.

----------


## asie67

اصلا این رشته رو انتخاب نکنید که هیچ آینده ای نداره والا سربازی برن پسرها بهتره تا این رشته رو برن فقط و فقط گرایشهای وزارت بهداشت انتخاب کنید

----------


## mahdi100

> اصلا این رشته رو انتخاب نکنید که هیچ آینده ای نداره والا سربازی برن پسرها بهتره تا این رشته رو برن فقط و فقط گرایشهای وزارت بهداشت انتخاب کنید


سلام تو آزمایشگاه آشنا دارم :Yahoo (105):  کار حله

----------


## saeed211

مدرکی ک ازاد بهتره
امکاناتم ازاد بهتره
کلا وقتی میری غیر انتفاعی یا پیام نور
انگار به عنوان دانشجو قبولت ندارن

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام دوستان عزیز وقتتون بخیر
> آقا من یه سوال داشتم من میخواستم رشته میکروبیولوژی را بردارم حالا سوالم اینکه بین این دو تا دانشگاه کوم خوبه؟
> یکی غیر انتفاعی ربع رشیدی هست داخل مرکز شهر
> یکی هم دانشگاه آزاد صوفیان یه نیم ساعت فاصله داره با تبریزشهرستان هست
> کلا بین غیر انتفاعی و دانشگاه آزاد کدوم خوبه؟از لحاظ اعتبار مدرک, امکاناتو...
> با تشکر


سلام مهدی جان

در مورد دانشگاه هایی که نام بردی من راستش شناختی ندارم ، باید ببینی کدوم دانشگاه شرایط و وضعیت علمی بهتری داره ، به اسمش که آزاده یا غیرانتفاعی کاری نداشته باش ، مهم سطح دانشگاه و اساتیدش هستش

من هر جا بررسی کردم دیدم آزاد بهتر از غیرانتفاعی بوده ، البته این موضوع کلیت نداره کلا باید بری تحقیق کنی دیگه ببینی چطوریاست  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشی عزیز  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mahdi100

up

----------

